# Clarify that D11+USB TV translator will work?



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I have three DirecTV D11-100 boxes and none of them work with IR cables on my SA Series2 Tivos.
Two of the Tivos are 140 models, the other a 540.

According to post #17 in this thread I need a USB TV Translator in combination with a serial cable to remedy this.
Since this information is nearly a year old I'd just like to clarify that it is still viable and there isn't an easier or cheaper way to deal with it. 
Can I be sure this will work for me?

I don't mean to be redundant and ask previously answered questions, but do 
want to feel confident before I spend the money for the things.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

As you already know. the D11 with IR Blaster is hopeless!!!

To use the USB TV Translater, you will need to hack your D11 unit to enable the USB Ports. They are disabled.

Your best bet would be to get a Newer D12 that does work with the IR Blaster, or find an older D10 unit. There is very little difference between the D10 and D11, except the D10 has the Low Speed Data Port. This works 100% of the time with Tivo.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Anyone else care to comment?


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

>Anyone else care to comment?

Looks to me like there is a completely different forum for the D11

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=111


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

But the question the OP has is to do with a D11 and a SA Tivo unit, not just a D11.

Now, this Forum is really to do with a Directv/Tivo unit, but the title can be misleading..... DIRECTV Reciever with Tivo.......

Why must we continually turn away Directv users, who use tivo to the dbstalk forums???


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I asked here because I found the original information regarding the USB TV translator here, it concerns my TiVo's, and I thought it was the appropriate forum for such inquiries. That and the fact that I have posted here for years with good results and considered the "community" nature of the forums to perhaps be a bit more forgiving than seems apparent.

I am not hardware/firmware/whateverware saavy, have spent hours searching everywhere I can find and still can't seem to come up with any simple understandable soultion. I thought I could perhaps save myself a few more hours by asking those I considered my friends for help.

If I was incorrect in asking then never mind.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Don't take it personally... perhaps it was assumed with over 2,200 posts you might be familiar with the different forums available on this website. I've noticed some folks never stray far from the general chat forum and may be unfamiliar with the advanced forums here.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Not a problem, now lets get this issue sorted out


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

I just noticed you are in Kentucky. I have 2 spare D10 Receivers not being used. I can give you one to replace the D11 receiver. All you would need is the low speed Data cable, thats about $6.99 from Tivo.

The low speed data connection works great, and the D10 has all the features the D11 has.

Send me a PM and we can get this issue fixed


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Dkerr24 said:


> Don't take it personally... perhaps it was assumed with over 2,200 posts you might be familiar with the different forums available on this website. I've noticed some folks never stray far from the general chat forum and may be unfamiliar with the advanced forums here.


Point taken 



wolflord11 said:


> I just noticed you are in Kentucky. I have 2 spare D10 Receivers not being used. I can give you one to replace the D11 receiver. All you would need is the low speed Data cable, thats about $6.99 from Tivo.


Thank you for your generous offer- my faith in *TCF* has been restored 

In a fit of aggravation I went ahead and ordered the USB TV translator things- if they don't work I may certainly ask you if the offer still stands.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

The offer still stands. Keep us informed and if you would like to take up the offer send me a PM and we will get the issue resolved


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Drat.

Never mind.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Now thats interesting......

Your USB Ports must of been enabled, as most D11's come with the USB Ports disabled.

That, or this device works and somehow enables the USB 

A great find my friend


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Nope- sorry.
I must have wished it so bad that I thought I saw it.
Crap things don't work at all...


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

So you mean it does not work with the D11? I thought you must of got lucky and got a unit with the USB ports enabled.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I "swear" I saw it change channels on all three TiVos. I really did. But last night it wouldn't do it on any of them. I may fool with it a bit today and try the online update, but I'm pretty well over the whole situation.

If I get new D10 boxes do I have to get new access cards? In other words do I have to go through DirecTV to enable the new boxes or make the changes?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

If you get new D10's they will come with access cards.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

The D10's may or may not come with access cards.

If they do, you can use the new cards, or use your current cards.

All you need to do is call Directv and either activate a new card (if you got a unit with a new card) or transfer one of your cards over to the D10 unit. it takes about 5 minutes to transfer a card over.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Ok- I've triple dog tested a new setup and my channels *do change* reliably now.
It was a simple placement issue. I used the "Popsicle Stick Solution" (emery boards, but still...) placing the IR transmitters a good six inches way out in front of the D11 box.

I find it a bit absurd that no tech support from either DirecTV or TiVo could tell me this, and the information was extraordinaily hard to find requiring literally hours of random searching. I finally found the "Popsicle Stick Solution" listed in reference to a H20 receiver and decided to try it.
I am giddy with joy, and posting it here in hopes that the next clueless schmuck saves themselves hours of frustration. 
I will state it simply to assist the search function:
DirecTV D11-100 Tivo IR blaster channel change

Off to return my USB Translator cables...


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Test it for about a Month and report back to us.

The D11 is known to have bad results with the IR Blaster. Sometimes it works, other times it does not.

I do hope it works for you, but when you miss an important recording because the Tivo changes to the wrong channel, then you will see why.


----------



## cbill35 (Apr 22, 2005)

crap - so the USB translator doesn't work at all - it says it does work on the website ???

I'll hopefully get it tonight in the mail and post back - there has gotta be a way for this to work - I want my Tivo and Directv damn it!!!!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I believe the D10 and D12 receivers work fine with SA TiVos.


----------



## cbill35 (Apr 22, 2005)

update

got the USB translator to work with a D11-500 Directv receiver 

connected usb cable into sat receiver - connected serial cable into tivo - ran guided setup immediately - same zip code - selected sat box - answered some questions on programming - added A/V cables from out on D11-500 box to IN on the tivo series 2 540 box - selected serial input - tivo said it had to run some tests - you should be able to see video in the background - if you can't check your connections - then it saids to unplug the sat box for 15 seconds - if you can see video when it boots back up press ok - it runs another test then says serial connection won't work - select manually handle serial connection - it then asks box brand name select other, then directv, it asks what code to use - select MCR for the older box - then it will run a programming setup (this takes a while) - then hit the Tivo button and go to live tv - hopefully you can change channels!!!! I was pretty excited it worked. hopefully this helps somebody with the same or similar setup. google paterson tivo is where you get the cable - its about $40.


----------



## SLOJAM (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a similar question. I have an original Series 1 Tivo (with lifetime service) and just converted from cable (STB with the Tivo) to HD DirectTV with its integrated DVR in the living room -- so I was left with an excess Series 1 Tivo that I decided to put in the bedroom with the D11 SD receiver that I now have there. I want to be able to control my D11-100 DirectTV receiver with my Tivo and don't see any options in the IR screens on the Tivo to select a DirectTV receiver code. It appears that this discussion is regarding the Series 2 which oes have a DirectTV selection, (and apparently needs a popsicle stick to work...  ).

So, for a Series 1 Tivo, any alternative brand STB (e.g. Hughes, Sony, RCA) should I choose? I will assume that I have to do the popsicle stick deal, but I'm stuck at step 1.

Apologize if this is covered somewhere else. Found lots of info on programming the D* remote for other devices, but I want to go the other direction and control my STB from the Tivo.

Newbie,

SLOJAM


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

cbill35 said:


> update
> 
> got the USB translator to work with a D11-500 Directv receiver
> 
> connected usb cable into sat receiver - connected serial cable into tivo - ran guided setup immediately - same zip code - selected sat box - answered some questions on programming - added A/V cables from out on D11-500 box to IN on the tivo series 2 540 box - selected serial input - tivo said it had to run some tests - you should be able to see video in the background - if you can't check your connections - then it saids to unplug the sat box for 15 seconds - if you can see video when it boots back up press ok - it runs another test then says serial connection won't work - select manually handle serial connection - it then asks box brand name select other, then directv, it asks what code to use - select MCR for the older box - then it will run a programming setup (this takes a while) - then hit the Tivo button and go to live tv - hopefully you can change channels!!!! I was pretty excited it worked. hopefully this helps somebody with the same or similar setup. google paterson tivo is where you get the cable - its about $40.


OR you can go on EBay, purchase a D10 for about $6.00 and use the Low Speed Data Cable ($6.00) and get 100% results. Why mess around?

The D10 and 11 are pretty much the same unit. In fact, the D10 has a quicker Menu


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

JimSpence said:


> I believe the D10 and D12 receivers work fine with SA TiVos.


Yes the D12 works alot better with the IR Blaster. So some things do improve


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

SLOJAM said:


> I have a similar question. I have an original Series 1 Tivo (with lifetime service) and just converted from cable (STB with the Tivo) to HD DirectTV with its integrated DVR in the living room -- so I was left with an excess Series 1 Tivo that I decided to put in the bedroom with the D11 SD receiver that I now have there. I want to be able to control my D11-100 DirectTV receiver with my Tivo and don't see any options in the IR screens on the Tivo to select a DirectTV receiver code. It appears that this discussion is regarding the Series 2 which oes have a DirectTV selection, (and apparently needs a popsicle stick to work...  ).
> 
> So, for a Series 1 Tivo, any alternative brand STB (e.g. Hughes, Sony, RCA) should I choose? I will assume that I have to do the popsicle stick deal, but I'm stuck at step 1.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum 

The Series 1 Tivo units do not have the USB Ports needed to use the USB Translator. So your only option is the IR Blaster with the D11 Receiver.

The D10 has a Low Speed Data Connector that would work fine.


----------



## SLOJAM (Sep 18, 2007)

Wolflord11,

My question is what IR manufacturer code can I select as my Series 1 does not have a 'DirectTV' manufacturer listing in the code selection page? Apparently code 10074 is the magical code, but how can I reverse lookup the code to a manufacturer that IS in my list (assuming it is so). I did not have any intent to go the USB translator route...

SLOJAM


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Ahhh I see. Sorry I assumed since we were talking about the USB Translator you were talking about that.

Have you tried the code : 10074?

Also, what is the make and model of the Tivo unit. I am sure someone would have the same one and have the code or how they did it available.


----------



## SLOJAM (Sep 18, 2007)

wolflord11 said:


> Ahhh I see. Sorry I assumed since we were talking about the USB Translator you were talking about that.
> 
> Have you tried the code : 10074?
> 
> Also, what is the make and model of the Tivo unit. I am sure someone would have the same one and have the code or how they did it available.


The problem is that I would like to enter 10074, but the Series 1 does not have a way of entering a code in directly - you can only select by manufacturer. There is no DirectTV manufacturer, not is Thompson an option...which I saw in one post as a manufacturer I guess in the Series2 mfg list.

So the since question is:

Is there a MFG in the Series 1 that has a code that has been successful in control a D11 box AND...what is th MFG and corresponding code.

SLOJAM


----------



## MacPrince (Dec 16, 2000)

wolflord11 said:


> Welcome to the Forum
> 
> The Series 1 Tivo units do not have the USB Ports needed to use the USB Translator. So your only option is the IR Blaster with the D11 Receiver.
> 
> The D10 has a Low Speed Data Connector that would work fine.


Actually, as far as I can tell, the USB end of the USB TV Translator goes towards the DirecTV box (H20 or D11), not towards the TiVo. Then you connect the TiVo's serial cable to the serial port on the TV Translator. The site says:



> The microprocessor inside the USB TV Translator accepts channel-change commands from your DVR or PC, and sends them to the satellite receiver via USB.


So it would seem to work like this:

TiVo ---Serial Cable---> USB TV Translator ---USB---> DirecTV Receiver

In which case, this should work for the Series 1 or the Series 2 TiVos.


----------

